# craftsman weedwacker will not start



## rcworld2000 (Apr 19, 2007)

my craftsman weedwacker will not start model 358.795590 

when i took it out of my shed after winter (WHICH I WINTERIZED THE FUEL AND IT RANO FOR 10 MINUTES FINE BEFORE BE TURNED OFF FOR WINTER)


i took it out of the shed and when i took i tout of the shed it would not start i checked spark plug wife must have knoecked it over and broke the plug . got new plug and now it will not start. 

if i pull it for few minutes it will kick over for a few seconds then shut off? 

any ideas

my father in law looked it over checked fuel lines and such he said it all looks good no visible fuel leaks.. 

just seems like its not getting fuel..

here one wierd note after you prime it two times primer bulb stays down wont came back up till you try to pull starter a few times then the bulb will pop up..


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

its not venting correctly, check the gas cap and make sure it vents. then check for spark and compression. is the gas still good? did you use stabil/


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

rcworld2000 said:


> here one wierd note after you prime it two times primer bulb stays down wont came back up till you try to pull starter a few times then the bulb will pop up..


The carb is plugged (or you switched around the fuel lines) and needs to be taken apart and cleaned.


----------

